# Jack Daniels wood chips



## lovetosmoke

My wife just brought home a bag of Jack Daniels wood chips.  Can anyone describe what the taste will be like.  I plan on doing a pork butt this weekend.


----------



## smoked

I've seen them but have not tried them myself to be honest.......did think about it however.....


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Lovetosmoke,
     I tried the Jack Daniels chips once. Since I like their premier product a lot, I thought the chips would add a nice flavor to my smoke. Now that I recall it, they might not have been chips. I now believe they might have been very small finely processed nuggets or granules. Anyway, I was out of hickory so I picked up a couple of bags at my local Home Depot. My assessment is that they weren't very good. They smoked fairly good but little of the oak or whiskey flavor. They weren't totally bad but as long as I can find my preferred wood (hickory) or one of the others like cherry, oak, apple, pecan etc., I won't be using any more of the Jack Daniels. Just my 2cents worth. Hope yours turns out much better.


----------



## lovetosmoke

I will let everyone know what I think after Saturday.


----------



## lovetosmoke

I smoked two steaks yesterday for lunch with the Jack Daniels chips.  They really gave them a good flavor.  I think next week I will try a pork butt with them.  I thought about smoking a butt this weekend, but I figured I would try a steak first, in case I did not like the taste.  I did not want to waste the butt.


----------



## wrjellison

I Grill ALL The Time But I Cheat I Do Not Really Smoke The Way You Big Time Smoke People Do,i Just Do Not Have Hours To Wait So I Only Use Jack Daniels Chips (not The Pellets)they Suck,i Keep A Bucket Of Chips In Water At All Times And Put Chips On Top Of Charcoal And Then Will Some Times Dump A Cup Full Of Water On Them To Cool Down The Heat,put Meat On Grill And Shut Vents And Let Smoke,the Best Flavor Ever,i Have Tried Every Brand Of Chip Out There And Will Not Ever Buy Anything Else,pork Steaks Are To Die For This Way.my Family Loves Them And When We Are Out Of Chips We Are Looking In Every Store,the Only Place I Can Buy Them Is Walmart (hit And Miss)for $3.99 A Bag And Sportsmans Warehouse For $5.99 Per Bag,last Winter We Had To Order Them From Jack Daniels Web Site For $9.95 Plus Shipping,we Bought 10 Bags To Get Us Thru Winter,i Use Alot Of Chips This Way But Once You Do It And Taste The Flavor You Will Be Cutting Down Any White Oak Tree You Find. Try It And Let Me Know,grill Like Normal But A Little Slower Just Keep The Heat Down And Let It Smoke,pork Chops,steaks,burgers,johnson Vill Sausage.


----------



## davenh

I'm guessing smoking with some oak chunks and a little JD in your mop would be better.


----------



## travcoman45

I had a couple bags I tried, thought they were a bit to strong fer my likin.  I cut em with some apple wood to the tune of bout 50/50 and they weren't bad.  I won't pay the price fer em myself.


----------



## qstick777

I've used the pellets a couple of times.  Personally, I didn't really notice if they added anything or not.  I tend to use a combination of mesquite and hickory - usually alternating.  I threw in a tin-foil pack of the pellets last time, just for fun.  They did seem to last a fair amount of time.

I picked up another bag last night from Wal-mart.  They were marked $3.77, but rang up for $3.00.  Bag says it is good for 10 uses.  Who's 10 uses?  Definately not mine!

My philosophy is to just try to keep as much smoke as possible for as long as possible!


----------



## 7outof10

the way i look at it is any thing wiht jack is good


----------



## blacklab

X2
Never bought their chips, a buddy has and the smell from the bag was great. To cook with them though not really sure what I thought. The taste didn't even compare to the smell of the bag. I think I'd rather just use old #7 as a spray than burn their wood


----------



## bishop916

I liked em myself. 
Soaking really brought out the aroma of JD; mixed 1/1 with dry for a good smoke, works good on all meats.


----------



## bbqguy

so is it suppose to smell like jack daniels think i would have to give these a try next time i see them


----------



## smokin out the neighbors

I've used them and they taste like any other oak. I'd rather put some in a jar on the table for potpourri for that price. I prefer to mix a little JD with a little brown sugar and some apple juice (1:1:10), then spray it on the meat a couple times an hour throughout the smoke.


----------



## jfulwider

I used them this weekend after my dog stole my bag of hickory and chewed up the chunks. They did ok. I think they made it a little to smokey for my taste. I used two pouches during the 5 hour smoke. I think i'll stick with Hickory and Oak. But i would suggest trying it to see if you like it. After all it is just one man's opinion........


----------



## pineywoods

I found I liked them I soaked them about 30 minutes the flavor was pretty good


----------



## lkm9679

Dear unsure smoker,

Jack Daniels wood chips are the top of the line type of wood chips you want for the best flavor without alcohol taste.  We have smoked chicken, pork ribs, beef ribs, and even the pork briskit (forgot spelling), and everything is so delicious it just melts in your mouth.  I am having a really hard time finding it out here in Southern California.


----------



## crewcab4x4

Ive used the chips and the grilling chunks both. They added a great flavor to the meat.


----------



## beaverhousen

Those are the only chips i will use! Does anyone know where you can buy large bags of chips?


----------



## chix-boy

Bought a bag of Jack Daniels chips last week they smelled good threw the bag. Bad news I did cheece so have little wait before I can sample


----------



## dward51

A BBQ specialty store near us sells strips of Jack Daniels barrel staves for smoking.  I have not tried them, but they smell wonderful (about 2" wide strips of the oak barrels with the full char on the inside).  I don't have a stick burner, but I keep saying I need to get some and cut them shorter to try in my WSM.


----------



## ghostred7

I use them a lot too....especially when doing reverse sear steaks


----------



## spmrks

To be honest I was not a fan of the JD chips. The taste wasnt bad when I used em but not not worth the price if you ask me.


----------



## smokinhusker

I can easily get the chips and use them for lots of items, especially when cold smoking cheese and hard boiled eggs.


----------



## b00kemdano

On the Jack Daniel's distillery tour, you learn that they hand make their barrels, and that they only use the barrels once for JD.  Some barrels are sent to wineries and other distilleries who reuse them to age their products, but some barrels end up in the chipper for smoking chips. 

Oh, and they sell barrels at the Barrel Shop in Lynchburg... I'll be headed up there this weekend to pick up a barrel to decorate my bar.  ;)


----------



## nutzio

They had them on sale at the Gander Mountain so I said what the heck.

I smoked a bacon wrapped Filet mignon turned out awesome.

smoked a pork tenderloin and was not impressed as my creation stated above.

since I am new and love to experiment, what other wood chips would be good to mix with bourbon oak to compliment flavor?


----------



## killinngrillin

I use them alot so far.  I love em!


----------



## porkfessional

I just recently used mine for the first time. I had used some JD in the sauce for some wings and decided it was a good time to open up the bag of JD Chips I had. I even added a splash of JD to my water pan. They turned out great, really proud since they were my first wings.


----------



## bryonlr

I tried these last weekend on a 12# butt, honestly, prefer my normal hickory, apple wood smoke.  These just didn't produce the smoke flavor I prefer, and the price is a little steep in my opinion.


----------



## kevs shack

I like the JD chips with beef and was amazing on a prime rib, (rubbed the roast with Jack and rolled in salt) added the JD Chips and only a smoke for 130-2 hrs and let the rub do the rest...... can be too much on pork and chicken in my opinion


----------



## beginnersluck

and thats excatly what brought me to this thread...I was hoping someone would be of like mind. The ideal of these chips are good but they come saturated anyhow. Not mush or anything, but damp.

you wouldnt need much whiskey (I think id like a bourbon mop better though) for the mop. It being alcohol, it would probably soak and absorb easier and deeper. 

I bought a bag to play with and I feel like its just a good way to get the heat back to where it needs to be when the fires dying down.


----------

